# mpls craigs list



## spoker (Apr 15, 2015)

dont know much about these but it looks clean,somerset wi is not to far from mpls http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/4980035698.html


----------



## vuniw (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool! I wish it was located closer to the north east.


----------

